# Happy 1,000 posts, GavinW!!



## _forumuser_

Thank you Gavin for bringing that touch of British charm to the EN/IT forum! Diecimila di questi post!

_fu_


----------



## Saoul

Grande Gavin, aleee ohoooo! Grande Gavin, alee ohooooo!
Ola, petardi, bombe a mano, tric e trac and all that jazz! 

WELL DONE, Gavin.
Saoul


----------



## GavinW

Thankyou guys! I'm touched... I know people usually wait for a few more congrats before saying thanks etc, but your 2 posts are more than ample satisfaction for the little sweat and the great pleasure in being a part of EN/IT.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Well Gavin...your proficiency in both Italian and English is almost incomparable.
Thank you very much for the great help.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Dear Gavin, I always enjoy your thoughtful and thorough contributions to the forums. Keep them coming!   

Grazie mille,
Elisabetta


----------



## Jana337

Chapeau bas, monsieur! 

Jana


----------



## cas29

Noting that you replied in my thread, I saw you had just passed 1000 yourself..... so let me return the compliments, thank you for your wonderful posts  and re-state the friendly challenge ... race you to 2K!

Bravo!


----------



## GavinW

Thanks again to one and all for the congrats and kind words. It's nice to be part of such a jolly little group, especially when that group can sometimes prove to be jolly useful too!

EDIT: Cas29: you're on!


----------



## shamblesuk

Sorry I'm rather late but well done from me too, Gavin.

Lee


----------

